# Have you ever confronted another believer about sin?



## inthepink (Jun 12, 2009)

Was reading tonite and the topic of when to confront people on sin.  That if the person is a believer, that you should confront them.  If they are not a believer, then you shouldn't.

So, I was just curious to know if anyone ever felt the need to confront another believe about their sin.  How did it go?  What did you say? And what was the reaction?


----------



## Almaz (Jun 12, 2009)

I think this is a very interesting and Great Question that goes across ALL religious borders. Some people Diguise themselves in the cloak of Poverty to cover up their Hypocrisies.

THEY know what they are doing is wrong. So there is no confrontation there but if they are the Do as I say NOT as I do types then something needs to be said.  Like my friend who calls himself a DEVOUT Muslim but yet he drinks and smokes weed but yet he is at the Mosque and he prays 5 times a day


----------



## inthepink (Jun 13, 2009)

That's very interesting about your friend.  I wonder if anyone has ever confronted him?

I'm also curious if anyone has been on the receiving end of being confronted? I am sure I have done or said something improper at some point where I needed to be confronted but I have never been.  

I think this is one of those things that's a lot easier said than done.

However, there are some people who are gifted with saying virtually anything "with love."


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 13, 2009)

It never goes easy to do such.  People become resentful about it, no matter how nonjudgemental you are about it.  Like drug interventions, sin-interventions lol.  Folks get mad about somebody else "looking" at their life.  I'd pray hard about it and just live the right example.  But if it's drugs and alcohol and driving, you should definitely say something.  Well, that's IMHO.


----------



## mango387 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes.  I had a dream that the person was going to die if they committed a certain sin.  It was so awful that the dream woke me up immediately, but I went back to sleep.  Well, actually, I couldn't rest, so I'll called the person (a relative) at 2:00 am.  (BTW, I hadn't even been thinking seriously about the person before my dream).

The person was alarmed, b/c they know I don't call people like that (my mom was the one who told me in college that I could call my then SO after 10 pm. I have a self-imposed 9:00 pm phone curfew).  Anyway, I told the person that I could never live w/ myself if he/she died, because I failed to do what I felt God was telling me to do.  I shared my dream, and that person literally started crying on the phone.  The individual told me "Thank you" because he/she had been trying to make a decision about the sin, and my dream spoke directly to what he/she was facing.  There was no Jerry Springer moment or anything, because both the individual and I were too scared to even go there.

I am happy to say that person is alive and well today.  I am a living witness that God won't let you rest if He has instructed you to do something.  BTW, the person has never mentioned that incident again, and we are still close today.


----------



## Almaz (Jun 13, 2009)

NO no one has confronted him except me. He is Saudi Arabian and sometimes when they are away from home they get butt arse wild. I tell him though boy you know what you are doing is WRONG WRONG WRONG. So please don't tell me house devout you are when you are out drinking smoking and chasing women. 

Yeah I had a Rabbi Confront me about Driving on Shabbat one time. Telling me how I descrated that Sabbath. (Ultra-Orthodox) Rabbi was like

Almaz you are WRONG WRONG WRONG. But there was now way in hell I was going to walk ten miles just to go to the synagouge. 

I told him Yeah but I dont' beat wives like your brothers does to his but YET he walks to Synagouge on Shabbat but I guess THAT is Okay.

Do you think G-d REALLY cares about that? 




hairlove said:


> That's very interesting about your friend. I wonder if anyone has ever confronted him?
> 
> I'm also curious if anyone has been on the receiving end of being confronted? I am sure I have done or said something improper at some point where I needed to be confronted but I have never been.
> 
> ...


----------



## inthepink (Jun 13, 2009)

Interesting stories, ladies.

It actually reminded me that I HAVE confronted someone before! 

I was feeling very unsettled about this bible study that I attended that was being lead by someone who I had very bad feelings about from the literal moment I met him.  But not wanting to judge too soon, I put those feelings aside later to only realize what I believe the Holy Spirit warning me about someone.

Anyway, a particular situation occurred in one of the bible studies that literally kept me up that night.  I couldn't sleep and couldn't stop thinking about it.  I knew I couldn't go back to the study.  I talked to one of my friends in there who knew I was struggling with the study b/c of the leader and she suggested that I talk to him.  So I did.  I confronted him with what I felt was the issue.  Some things I felt were personally offending to me and other members in the group as some things were just unbiblical, from my knowledge and experience.  He didn't really get it.  Skirted around the issue and even continued to do more of what bothered me.  

I have no ill-will towards this person but I just realized he is someone I cannot be around.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 13, 2009)

Ye without sin... yea.


----------



## kayte (Jun 14, 2009)

> Ye without sin... yea.


the title bothered me too, and immediately the word Pharisee and the image of the tax collector kind of came up for me...because in general..._strictly speaking semantically _lol {is that even a word and forgive the over allit'} that title would concern me for the same reason...no one is without sin...so I hear what you're saying....


but in reading the OP's post I get a different sense of the title though she's certainly entitled to name her thread as feels right for her ..sounds as if this issue keeps coming up for you OP about confronting people...on sin? 

in this thread..it sounds though, as if there was a specific and troubling Church incident"sin" that directly and or indirectly affected her and others..and caused to question was it okay to confront the Church member involved..and if others had done so 

but it was not as... I thought at first...reading the title...
generic thread validating "Christian duty to confront sinners" 

I confront another believer or anybody about anything that feels innapropriate for me..
and I have been confronted as well
this includes family..friends...bfs...employers...
I do tend to be wary around Church.....
but I choose my battles..otherwise I'd ALWAYS be up in arms..and fortunately for me..so does everyone else or I'd be in the doghouse ALL the time...

everyone sins...I do ...as does the OP..everyone does things that is not right at some point in time ..just as we sometimes do get it right.

honestly? 
being very very honest ..

the biggest sinner I confront on a daily basis
...is myself


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

People need to confront their mirrors first.  There within is the only sinner they should be concerned about.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 14, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> *People need to confront their mirrors first.* There within is the only sinner they should be concerned about.


 
..................


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

Manushka said:


> ..................



Who are we to go and confront somebody about the life they're leading?

If someone is struggling in an area which is nay to the Word of God, support that person and try to prop them up and strengthen them.

You don't confront them as if you are their prosecutor, judge and jury.  Sorry


----------



## Aviah (Jun 14, 2009)

I understood something different about that. I just thought "confront"  in this context mean to say to someone, hey dude, I love ya but XYZ can't go on... Only saying it because I care about you. I've done that before and no one's gotten funny with me about it. Like Blosssom said its about not condemning. 'Cause Lord knows I'm not perfect, and if someone came up to me and said the same thing and I was wrong, hey, I'll take it with a thank you!


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, and I also imagine that the presentation would go a long way... the word "confront" is too strong.  I read the OP's initial post carefully, and it sounds judgmental more than helpful.

I'm glad she asked us


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sure the OP will come in and clarify what she meant.  I don't think she meant what it looked like.  I think she needs a break on this one


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm sure the OP will come in and clarify what she meant.  I don't think she meant what it looked like.  I think she needs a break on this one



Only because of you and your immense beauty will she receive a pass from me... j/k... we all know the evils of the written word.  

Oftentimes, things are never written the way we mean them to be...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> Only because of you and your immense beauty will she receive a pass from me... j/k... we all know the evils of the written word.
> 
> Oftentimes, things are never written the way we mean them to be...


You are a riot, Blossssom

Exactly...that's why we need to slow it down...sometimes, other people can add fuel to start a fire where it's actually not needed, ya know?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

i wish someone would have confronted me the other day.  sometimes people do need to be called on things (out of love)  to help them fall back in line.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

i feel sometimes it maybe be necessary and sometimes it may not be. I think a person who wants to confront another person about a sin must pray about it first and ask god if that the right thing to do and how to go about it the right way. I mean most belivers who sin know they are sinning and know iits wrong.. for watever reason they keep doing it.. i myself in included.. i do wrong sometimes and i know it.. i really dont need no one pointing it out to me.. its something i just continually try to work on myself and get help from god with. 

If this person is constnalty coming to you about a problem and you know alot of it has to do with this sin then maybe it okay to tell them. But a lot of caution must be used. I personally believe if the person is a Christian god himself will find a way to confront them about their sin. He has with me. So i have mixed feelings about this.. I am more the for no than yes.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

It's all in the presentation, ladies... 

Yes, and PLEASE pray... pray for kindness, gentleness before you approach this person.  And also, if you're close to them, observe their overall behavior, beforehand.

There could be drug abuse or some other sort of abuse that makes people "not themselves".

Proceed with caution.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> It's all in the presentation, ladies...
> 
> Yes, and PLEASE pray... pray for kindness, gentleness before you approach this person.  And also, if you're close to them, observe their overall behavior, beforehand.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see you talking this way, Blossss....


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 14, 2009)

kayte said:


> honestly?
> being very very honest ..
> 
> the biggest sinner I confront on a daily basis
> ...is myself


 
Amen.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Amen.



Yes!  CHURCH DISMISSED!

Dang!  It's 3:00!  

That was a long service!  

LOL!


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It's nice to see you talking this way, Blossss....



Thanks, babe!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> Thanks, babe!


You have alot in you, blossss....you know I'm on it, right?


----------



## kayte (Jun 14, 2009)

> Who are we to go and confront somebody about the life they're leading?
> If someone is struggling in an area which is nay to the Word of God, support that person and try to prop them up and strengthen them.
> *You don't confront them as if you are their prosecutor, judge and jury. Sorry*



remember what you are saying to the OP because it applies to you as well



> *It's all in the presentation,* ladies...
> Yes, and PLEASE pray...pray for kindness, gentleness before you approach this person.And also, if you're close to them, observe their overall behavior, beforehand.





> ...*pray for kindness*, *gentleness before you approach this person*.


did _you_ do this? 

Blossom..consider taking some of your own advice regarding the OP..please.
you're convicting her without knowing WHAT she's referring to...
she came for support...and advice...not for judgement  
yes the title made me uncomfortable..but that's her process..
sure...comment on it..
I did,too.
but the level of negative commentary is over the top 

_maybe this man made some sexual references about women_..and maybe the OP is uncomfortable about confronting a male Church member..without going into detail because she wisely knows and has observed no doubt ...that people can do exactly what is being done here
taking what she's saying waaaay out of context and not only that....
blowing it waaaaaaaaaay out of proportion..

there are instances where confrontation is called and supported by 
the bible.  

So hey Blossom,those are great ideas you have but..your posts seem not in the spirit 
or remotely aligned of your very lovely suggestions 
you,Blossom can peek in the mirror,too
instead of blasting the OP



> Only because of you and your immense beauty will she receive a pass from me... j/k... we all know the evils of the written word.



OKAY! reality check 
She does not NEED a pass from you...
You are not God


----------



## mango387 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am not sure how I came off upthread, but I wanted to clarify something.  I am not one of the more well-known posters, but in the relatively few posts that I do create "I am not a tell-the-truth, shame-the-devil type person."  IRL, I don't do that either.  In fact, people criticize me for sugarcoating or being nonconfrontational.

The person I talked to is someone who I love dearly.  That person has been there for me when others left me hanging.  I wouldn't have said anything about said action, but I couldn't sleep.  I dreamed that person was dying, and I tried to reach out to the individual in the dream but it was too late.  Sometimes, if you love someone, you can't be quiet.  That person thanked me, and since then, the individual has called me out on something.  We weren't in front of anybody or anything.  I am sharing this, because I feel that we can sometimes hide behind "Ye without sin" too much.  I have a few close friends who I tell "Please stop me BEFORE I run into a brick wall."  A good friend tries to help you avoid brick walls in addition to holding your hand if the wall still takes you down.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

mango387 said:


> I am not sure how I came off upthread, but I wanted to clarify something. I am not one of the more well-known posters, but in the relatively few posts that I do create "I am not a tell-the-truth, shame-the-devil type person." IRL, I don't do that either. In fact, people criticize me for sugarcoating or being nonconfrontational.
> 
> The person I talked to is someone who I love dearly. That person has been there for me when others left me hanging. I wouldn't have said anything about said action, but I couldn't sleep. I dreamed that person was dying, and I tried to reach out to the individual in the dream but it was too late. Sometimes, if you love someone, you can't be quiet. That person thanked me, and since then, the individual has called me out on something. We weren't in front of anybody or anything. *I am sharing this, because I feel that we can sometimes hide behind "Ye without sin" too much. *I have a few close friends who I tell "Please stop me BEFORE I run into a brick wall." A good friend tries to help you avoid brick walls in addition to holding your hand if the wall still takes you down.


 

I cant lie, you do have a point about this one. You really do. .


----------



## aribell (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think there was any malice in hairlove's post at all.

In general, we confront other believers in their sin because Christianity is supposed to be a _community_.  I would tell my sister about herself in a heartbeat, and she would do the same for me, were there something "off" in either of our lives, attitudes, etc.  The Body of Christ is a family of brother and sisters of Christ.

Not everyone feels a part of the community, and not everyone confronts in love, but when there is genuine community and love and respect, then holding one another accountable is a great thing.  It doesn't have anything to do with casting stones.  "Faithful are the wounds of a friend."


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2009)

You drive home a very good point....  Before I got saved, I remember being approached by a believer about my life, and I recall being resentful and very defensive. Who was she to tell me anything? But in hindsight, I recalled that was my way of resisting the truth about parts of my life I wasn't too happy with. It happens to all of us when God is dealing with us. A kicked dog won't yelp. 

In Genesis, God had the same type of resistance when he approached Cain about his brother. We do have the responsibility of looking out for the welfare of our brothers and sisters in Christ -- with a pure heart and not a haughty one. To see another believer falter and not say anything or show any kind of love, is not Christ-like behavior. Whether they receive admonition with the bitterness of Cain or the humility of Saul, is really up to them. 



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> People become resentful about it, no matter how nonjudgemental you are about it.  Like drug interventions, sin-interventions lol.  Folks get mad about somebody else "looking" at their life.  I'd pray hard about it and just live the right example.  But if it's drugs and alcohol and driving, you should definitely say something.  Well, that's IMHO.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I don't think there was any malice in hairlove's post at all.
> 
> In general, we confront other believers in their sin because Christianity is supposed to be a _community_.  I would tell my sister about herself in a heartbeat, and she would do the same for me, were there something "off" in either of our lives, attitudes, etc.  The Body of Christ is a family of brother and sisters of Christ.
> 
> Not everyone feels a part of the community, and not everyone confronts in love, but when there is genuine community and love and respect, then holding one another accountable is a great thing.  It doesn't have anything to do with casting stones.  "Faithful are the wounds of a friend."


great post!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 15, 2009)

nicola.kirwan said:


> *I don't think there was any malice in hairlove's post at all.*
> 
> In general, we confront other believers in their sin because Christianity is supposed to be a _community_. I would tell my sister about herself in a heartbeat, and she would do the same for me, were there something "off" in either of our lives, attitudes, etc. The Body of Christ is a family of brother and sisters of Christ.
> 
> Not everyone feels a part of the community, and not everyone confronts in love, but when there is genuine community and love and respect, then holding one another accountable is a great thing. It doesn't have anything to do with casting stones. *"Faithful are the wounds of a friend."*


 
I didn't see any malice either. Love the last post. Sometimes you NEED for somebody to set you straight, whether you WANT them to or not. All in love though. You'll thank them later.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes I have and I've been confronted. I got confronted Saturday by a dear friend, who called me on my attitude. It was a combination of being sleep deprived, tired, hungry and HOT and something was said that just set it off. I felt like people were being ungrateful. And dear friend reminded me of all that Christ did for me and I immediately checked myself and apologized. We hugged laughed and went on with our evening. If she wouldn't have checked me, our evening would have been ruined.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 15, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Yes I have and I've been confronted. I got confronted Saturday by a dear friend, who called me on my attitude. It was a combination of being sleep deprived, tired, hungry and HOT and something was said that just set it off. I felt like people were being ungrateful. And dear friend reminded me of all that Christ did for me and I immediately checked myself and apologized. We hugged laughed and went on with our evening. If she wouldn't have checked me, our evening would have been ruined.


 
Your story reminded me of a good friend that checked me several years ago about my attitude. I'll never forget it...and liked you I thanked her and we enjoyed the rest of our evening! Those are the best friends to have around.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 15, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Your story reminded me of a good friend that checked me several years ago about my attitude. I'll never forget it...and liked you I thanked her and we enjoyed the rest of our evening! Those are the best friends to have around.



I totally agree! I love them dearly. We were in the car and 'Cover me' came on and I just felt so shameful for how I acted and thankful that I have such wonderful friends.



> Remember to cover me
> that i might go in peace
> Remember to keep me lifted
> that i might go in spirit
> ...


----------



## inthepink (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Sorry I have been a little busy and not hear to read all of this!

No, I actually did not write this posting at all to be judgmental!  I am just a very analytical person so when I read things, I start wondering what other people think about it.  The reason I posted this here on the forum is because I would think calling someone else out on sin would be a VERY tough thing to do but yet I've read that it is something we are supposed to do.  So, I wondered - is this something people actually do!  And I probably thought of it more seriously than necessary like some protocol needed to be followed.  Rather, like in my situation, it was really just speaking up for myself on something that bothered me about another person.

Of course, I am always looking at myself and seeing my own sin constantly and daily!  And I hope as I get to know more Christians offline, if they notice something improper about me, they would say something to me and I would humbly give it what they've said some thought and correct my ways.

Usually when I'm asking questions here it's because I don't want to do something wrong but at the same time, I don't want to not say anything if I'm supposed to say something.

I've been praying for more Christian friends so that I can see behaviors (in person) as I think this would help provide an example on living the Christian life.  Sometimes it's hard to be out there alone and have no examples to follow in day to day life.

So sorry if anyone was offended.  I am just asking a question on people's experiences b/c I know there are lot of Christians on this board who have been Christians much longer than I have.


----------



## inthepink (Jun 15, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Yes I have and I've been confronted. I got confronted Saturday by a dear friend, who called me on my attitude. It was a combination of being sleep deprived, tired, hungry and HOT and something was said that just set it off. I felt like people were being ungrateful. And dear friend reminded me of all that Christ did for me and I immediately checked myself and apologized. We hugged laughed and went on with our evening. If she wouldn't have checked me, our evening would have been ruined.



Interesting.  Thank you for sharing.  I have to check myself frequently on things like that.


----------



## inthepink (Jun 15, 2009)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I don't think there was any malice in hairlove's post at all.
> 
> In general, we confront other believers in their sin because Christianity is supposed to be a _community_.  I would tell my sister about herself in a heartbeat, and she would do the same for me, were there something "off" in either of our lives, attitudes, etc.  The Body of Christ is a family of brother and sisters of Christ.
> 
> Not everyone feels a part of the community, and not everyone confronts in love, but when there is genuine community and love and respect, then holding one another accountable is a great thing.  It doesn't have anything to do with casting stones.  "Faithful are the wounds of a friend."



Thank you...and absolutely.  It doesn't always have to be a huge thing.  It could be as simple as "Hey girl, I missed you at church the last few weeks.  I hope to see you soon."


----------



## inthepink (Jun 15, 2009)

kayte said:


> remember what you are saying to the OP because it applies to you as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Kayte for writing this.  I think I will not read any further as I did not read the posts you are referring to and I think I will just keep it that way.


----------



## mango387 (Jun 16, 2009)

hairlove said:


> Thank you...and absolutely.  It doesn't always have to be a huge thing.  It could be as simple as "Hey girl, I missed you at church the last few weeks.  I hope to see you soon."



When I was going through a stage of missing church, that type of statement meant a lot to me.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Jun 16, 2009)

hairlove said:


> Was reading tonite and the topic of when to confront people on sin. That if the person is a believer, that you should confront them. If they are not a believer, then you shouldn't.
> 
> So, I was just curious to know if anyone ever felt the need to confront another believe about their sin. How did it go? What did you say? And what was the reaction?


 

Yes but it's important that we correct our brother or sister from a position of love and compassion. People love to use this verse when being corrected of a problem : "Judge not, that ye be not judged" (Matthew 7:1). 

Yet they don’t want to acknowledge that the Bible clearly states that God’s people are expected to correct, rebuke and be bold to those who are sinning from a position of love and genuine concern. 

James 5:20 Let him know, that he which converteth the sinner from the error of his way shall save a soul from death, and shall hide a multitude of sins. 

John 7:24 Judge not according to the appearance, but judge righteous judgment. 

Romans 14: 1 Him that is weak in the faith receive ye, but not to doubtful disputations. 2 For one believeth that he may eat all things: another, who is weak, eateth herbs. 3 Let not him that eateth despise him that eateth not; and let not him which eateth not judge him that eateth: for God hath received him. 4 Who art thou that judgest another man's servant? to his own master he standeth or falleth. Yea, he shall be holden up: for God is able to make him stand. 

1 Corinthians 6: 1 Dare any of you, having a matter against another, go to law before the unjust, and not before the saints? 2 Do ye not know that the saints shall judge the world? and if the world shall be judged by you, are ye unworthy to judge the smallest matters? 3 Know ye not that we shall judge angels? how much more things that pertain to this life? 4 If then ye have judgments of things pertaining to this life, set them to judge who are least esteemed in the church. 5 I speak to your shame. Is it so, that there is not a wise man among you? no, not one that shall be able to judge between his brethren?"

You get the picture…..

So yes you correct when they are committing sin because you don't want them to hurt themselves or others in the process. It's our duty to be a light to the world and Christians doing stupid stuff isn't what God wants from us. We are supposed to be better but the sad thing is you really can't distinguish a Christian from a non-believer these days because we accept bad behavior especially in the church.


----------



## inthepink (Jun 16, 2009)

MuseofTroy said:


> Yes but it's important that we correct our brother or sister from a position of love and compassion. People love to use this verse when being corrected of a problem : "Judge not, that ye be not judged" (Matthew 7:1).
> 
> Yet they don’t want to acknowledge that the Bible clearly states that God’s people are expected to correct, rebuke and be bold to those who are sinning from a position of love and genuine concern.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.  You've made some really good points!


----------



## goldielocs (Jun 16, 2009)

I confronted a friend about her dishonesty to her fiance concerning a serious personal matter which would affect him permanently. She is a new Christian and she joined the church because she wanted to get married in one ...(yes, i know). Even so, I encouraged conversations about the church and her spiritual life so I could plant some seeds.

Even though she finally told him, she no longer speaks to me.  After telling him, she called me in tears to say, "You have an unreasonable, narrow-minded, unmoveable sense of what's right and wrong." I actually took it as a compliment. Prior to her getting saved herself, this is also what she said about "fundamentalist" Christians. I figure, as long as it lines up with the Word, then I'll be "unreasonable, narrow-minded and unmoveable."

She also said she felt my veiws on things negatively affected our relationship. Even though we are no longer speaking, this confrontation was a moment of growth for me.  I usually say nothing unless advice is solicited.  I figured adults make their own decisions, so let them be.  This time, it did not settle too well with me because her actions would be harming someone else. 

I still love her and pray she does well in life.  Eventhough I miss her friendship, I don't regret my decision.


----------



## Laela (Jun 17, 2009)

Good for you for not compromising...  she just might come around yet, when she gets "it".. whatever "it" is for her. Some relationships change us for the better. 



goldielocs said:


> I confronted a friend about her dishonesty to her fiance concerning a serious personal matter which would affect him permanently. She is a new Christian and she joined the church because she wanted to get married in one ...(yes, i know). Even so, I encouraged conversations about the church and her spiritual life so I could plant some seeds.
> 
> Even though she finally told him, she no longer speaks to me.  After telling him, she called me in tears to say, "You have an unreasonable, narrow-minded, unmoveable sense of what's right and wrong." I actually took it as a compliment. Prior to her getting saved herself, this is also what she said about "fundamentalist" Christians. I figure, as long as it lines up with the Word, then I'll be "unreasonable, narrow-minded and unmoveable."
> 
> ...


----------



## aribell (Jun 17, 2009)

Laela said:


> In Genesis, God had the same type of resistance when he approached Cain about his brother. We do have the responsibility of looking out for the welfare of our brothers and sisters in Christ -- with a pure heart and not a haughty one. To see another believer falter and not say anything or show any kind of love, is not Christ-like behavior. *Whether they receive admonition with the bitterness of Cain or the humility of Saul, is really up to them*.


 
Yep.

*"Do not correct a scoffer, lest he hate you;*
*Rebuke a wise man, and he will love you.*

*Give instruction to a wise man, and he will be still wiser;*
*teach a righteous man, and he will increase in learing." *
*Proverbs 9:8-9 NKJV*

And here's the actual verse from before:

*"Faithful are the wounds of a friend; *
* but the kisses of an enemy are deceitful."*
*Proverbs 27:6 NKJV*


----------

